# Unidentified Dart



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I found this and I have no clue what it is. Any ideas? http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b112/ ... lates2.jpg


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks a bit like the larger species of castaneoticus (thumbnail 15) but with a yellow rather than white stripe along the flanks


http://www.tropical-experience.nl/thumbnails.php?menu=1&submenu=3


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Epipedobates flavopictus?

~B


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I would say it's almost certainly either D. castaneoitcus, or an undescribed close relative therof.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

look more like a phyllobate or actually epipedobate to me. head is too arrow shaped, back legs are too strong and front legs too short to be a thumbnail.
for id`ing most animals you have to get past color and pattern and look more at body shape, limb length etc. as most animals mimic patterns. the dark/light contrast is a perfect pattern to blend into dappled sunlight of an understory and may be used by many different species.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I concur with the Epipidobates comments. The head is just too narrow for a Dendrobates.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm...narrow head, and pattering (ignoring colors) is very similar to many epis including my bassleri. Trivs also have the stripes and some the spots. Also has flash marks as most epis do....but the skin looks much more smooth then most epis, so really hard to say.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

ya, that`s why i included phyllos. minus the flash marks and spots it looks just like a young bicolor, terribilis or aurotaenia.


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's another picture:
http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b112/ ... lates1.jpg

The eyes are pretty characteristic of an Epipedobates, but...


~B


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Oops... I guess it's not there anymore...
sorry  

~B


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I saw the second photo and will have to revise my estimate and agree that it looks like E. flavopictus.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b112/ ... =imgAnch59

There's the second picture Ben.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

That is a Flav

S


----------

